# Norton internet security firewall blocking firefox



## kegan (Feb 16, 2008)

Norton internet security... broken.

I've restarted and still had this problem... the window just looks like whatever was uner the window when it first came up.:normal:

I can't get to it, and It's disappeared off my toolbar to disable it until next startup...

I almost want to just get rid of norton, because I never run it(I use AVG) But I don't wantto mess up my firewall... which is actually my problem.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

May I ask... Why do you need to use Nortons Firewall? It is bloated and resource hungry and slows your system down. Why use it when you can get same job done using light free versions?


----------



## kegan (Feb 16, 2008)

truthseeker said:


> May I ask... Why do you need to use Nortons Firewall? It is bloated and resource hungry and slows your system down. Why use it when you can get same job done using light free versions?


Do you want an honest answer? It came packaged in... I'm lazy, and don't want to set up my firewall again... but it looks like I'll have to... would you suggest one in particular?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

kegan said:


> Do you want an honest answer? It came packaged in... I'm lazy, and don't want to set up my firewall again... but it looks like I'll have to... would you suggest one in particular?


There are 2 great products that I recommend, that are also free. But don't let the FREE fool you, these 2 products are solid and very reliable. They both pass leak test too. You can test them for leaks by dl the leak.exe from grc.com

The one I use is Sphinx Vista Firewall Control. It is very light and opens up and activates the unbuilt Vista Firewall which has been disabled by MS because of s/w developers request. There is also an XP version on their website.

If you want something that is more advanced, but needs a little bit more resources, then grab Webroot Firewall. They are offering it for FREE at the moment too.

Firstly, uninstall Nortons using the Unistall and also grab the Norton Removal Tool from their website which should clean it all up.

Then install Webroot or Firewall Control.

Grab them from:

http://www.sphinx-soft.com/Vista/index.html

or

http://www.webroot.com/En_US/consumer-products-desktopfirewall.html

Let me know how you go.


----------



## kegan (Feb 16, 2008)

Honestly, I am not the one paying... so freeness doesn't bother me... infact when my norton expired, I just let it expire... I don't know who'd PAY for that... That's why I have AVG free for virus scanning.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

kegan said:


> Honestly, I am not the one paying... so freeness doesn't bother me... infact when my norton expired, I just let it expire... I don't know who'd PAY for that... That's why I have AVG free for virus scanning.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


To be honest, AVG is not that good and doesnt pick up a lot of stuff.

Grab AVIRA AntiVir instead. It always seems to win tests in picking up virus etc.

See for yourself at:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2007_11.php

It will say ERROR 404, but just click on left menu on the word "COMPARATIVES"

Then scroll down to: "16. Retrospective/ProActive Test November 2007 Online results / Report"


----------



## kegan (Feb 16, 2008)

I shouldn't have any adverse effects from removing these othe rnorton products, right?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

kegan said:


> I shouldn't have any adverse effects from removing these othe rnorton products, right?


Define "adverse effects"


----------



## kegan (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, the list seems to cover products I haven't even noticed on my computer...

But they don't sound important.

I'm not a very good computer nerd.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*How to safely remove Norton*
*Norton Removal Tool*


----------



## kegan (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, I found those, thanks though.

Edit: Oh, hey The first one wasn't something I'd seen. Sorry.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

koala said:


> *How to safely remove Norton*
> *Norton Removal Tool*


Thanks for this. I also followed that webpage instructions and learned that I still had Symantec in my registry. I removed them now with the help of the above website.

Cheers


----------

